# Most dangerous false doctrine held by Christians today



## Arch2k (Mar 24, 2006)

I voted "other" because I do not consider the first two options to be Christian. Dispensationalism is dangerous, but (at least from what I have experienced) runs more rampant in the Pelagian and Arminian circles than Christian circles.

As for what doctrine I think is most dangerous, I have a hard time deciding between:

1. Fundamentalism as a "worldview" (vs. Confessionalism - see D.G. Hart's book "Recovering Mother Kirk" and "The Lost Soul of American Protestantism") 

and 

2. Federal Vision/Novel views of the Covenant


----------



## beej6 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm going to go with that good ol' favorite, popery/episcopacy. That any man (save the God-man, Jesus) can deign to fully represent the mind of the Father/Son/Spirit leads to all sorts of errors. I fear that there are millions who have believed that because they are "in the only true church" that that is enough to save them.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 24, 2006)

D'oh!!

The 2nd one is not supposet to say Paganism!!! It's supposed to say Plagianism! Stupid auto spell check that I use....


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 24, 2006)

I deleted it...can someone delete this so I can re-ask later?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> D'oh!!
> 
> The 2nd one is not supposet to say Paganism!!! It's supposed to say Plagianism! Stupid auto spell check that I use....



It's spelled "Pelagianism" (there is also "semi-Pelagianism" which is close to Arminianism).

[Edited on 3-24-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 24, 2006)

Statism (which implies gnosticism, humanism, etc). It is the view that the State is god on earth, makes ultimate claims upon its subjects, and eliminates any opposition. It is Molech Worship. It is the natural corrollary of any view that says "Christianity and politics don't mix."

It is the age old conflict between the City of God and the City of Man. It is the worldview that posits man's mind as the fundamental starting point.

Humanism has always been with us. As tempting as FV might be for us to say, let's not overstate our importance. The Reformed camp is a relatively *small* section of Christianity, and the FV is a microcosm of that. It is doubtful that FV is taking over publishers and pulpits across america.


----------



## Cuirassier (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> It is the age old conflict between the City of God and the City of Man. It is the worldview that posits man's mind as the fundamental starting point.



Agreed. Humanism is my vote (that just sounds wrong, doesn't it ...  ) ... ok .... if it were a choice of which false doctrine is most dangerous, humanism is the one I'd pick.

That sounds better.

dl


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> D'oh!!
> 
> The 2nd one is not supposet to say Paganism!!! It's supposed to say Plagianism! Stupid auto spell check that I use....



I liked the Paganism choice. It is a superset of humanism and one could argue that Armenianism falls under it as well. :bigsmile:

Vic


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 24, 2006)

Popery is the religion of Anti-Christ. The true Church is always reforming (semper reformanda) from the errors of Rome or deforming, ie., returning to those errors: will worship, Arminianism, etc. 

Vatican II has not changed the threat level of Rome to Protestantism; on the contrary, as Rome ever exalts the will of man against God, it has found that the ecumenism (all religions united under the Pope) works perhaps better than the Inquisition. So many Protestants imbibe the errors of Rome without even realizing it.

From Martin Luther's _On the Babylonian Captivity of the Church_ (1520) to R.C. Sproul's _The Pelagian Captivity of the Church_ (2001).


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Mar 24, 2006)

I agree with what's been said above but I am beginning to think that mysticism is a growing problem within the church. When even Moody Press can reprint a work by the mystic/heretic Madame Guyon, when Christian bookstores stock works by Catholic mystics like John of the Cross, and when nearly every Christian I have ever met (except for the Reformed ones) will say things like "The Lord told me... " then I think we have a problem. IT implies a low view of Scripture and the church.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 24, 2006)

Diane, what opinion do you agree with? I am not getting a solid choice by a majority....


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Mar 24, 2006)

I voted for Paganism, since even Buddhists, and hinduists can be mystics. It just seems like we are turning away from the Bible and from God and going after "feelings." Mysticism, ultimately, does not seem to lead people to God rather it leads them to heresy, to valuing their mystical experiences over the Scriptures. IT's flashy, and wanting instant knowledge rather than carefully studying the Bible and doing the work, it's ZAP I'll get into mysticism and I'll know everything I need to know about God. The Charismatics and the cults are full of this stuff.


----------



## Civbert (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> D'oh!!
> 
> The 2nd one is not supposet to say Paganism!!! It's supposed to say Plagianism! Stupid auto spell check that I use....


 Don't I know the feeling!! I have this bad habit of typing 'not' when I want 'no'. So the spell checker doesn't even notice. But this was still a productive thread despite it.


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cuirassier_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> ...



Right, we will see a clash of power in the next five years. It will be over Christian schools and State education. The State knows that it can only consolidate its power over the mind of its citizens by indoctrinating them. That is why when homeschooling and Christian schooling came out 30 years ago, the State responded with Force. It cannot tolerate any rival claims to its religion.

Right now we are at a breather, but it is about to heat up. This is an exciting time, actually. We have the opportunity to cripple the Totalitarian State at its weakest point: education. The state's view of education has been successful in the past. Now, if you define success in terms of Johnny reading and finding the mississippi river on the map, no, the state hasn't been successful. But it has been successful in indoctrinating our kids, but more and more people are reading the writing on the wall: our schools are problematic. Rape, sexual intercourse, gun violence, disrespect for authority, etc on top of the fact that Johnny can't add. The following is from the Chalcedon blog:



> Without the oceans of money and the hosts of unpaid campaign workers provided by the teachers' unions, liberal politics in America is dead. That's why the Left defends the government schools. To them it doesn't matter how poorly these schools perfrom academically, how many crooked school administrators get caught with their hands in the till, or how many school sex scandals they have to hush up. If the public schools fold, they've had it.


----------



## Average Joey (Mar 24, 2006)

I voted other.A blend between arminianism and dispensationalism.Anything that markets Jesus can`t be good.


----------



## Ken S. (Mar 24, 2006)

i vote other because firstly I don't know exactly what Dispensationalism is; secondly, I think the most dangerouse false teaching from Christians is that "you don't have to be completely committed to God so fast, you can leave it later, it won't lead to perish."

I believe that of course won't lead to perish, but it's no different from hiding/ escaping.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 24, 2006)

Pietism/Quietism ecnompassing what Ken S. said Your poll still says "paganism".


----------



## ReformedWretch (Mar 24, 2006)

I can't change it, at least I can't figure out how to.


----------



## tmckinney (Mar 24, 2006)

I voted Other, viz., the "faith is a force" teaching that, by using words to activate faith, one can speak anything into existence. This heretical teaching, rampant on TBN and in Word of Faith organizations, is leading millions astray from the God who is Sovereign. This blatant blasphemy puts man in control of God so that God can do man's bidding. Some, like Robert Schuller, call it "Possibility Thinking", which comes right out of the kingdom of the cults.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 24, 2006)

I voted other - it's a tie between Humanism and strict Pre-Umbilicalism.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Mar 24, 2006)

I picked Arminianism ...but I could've easily picked other. I think that I equally despise all of the error that has been mentioned on this thread. 
It seems that Arminianism is humanism's pious younger brother with it's freewillyism that claims that it can reach right into heaven (which I have to confess I was once confounded by for longer than I care to admit). The impressive display of technological advance within the modernist camp is also a big problem (in the West) -even with it's flawed rationalism. They all seem to fall in the humanism category to my understanding.
The sad thing for me that I think I have fallen prey to most of the errors mentioned at one time or another and in various degrees (except for the obviously silly claims of the optimistic humanist).


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jun 22, 2006)

I went for the all-encompassing vote: other. Why? The reason is simple: all of the above. I think all of the above reasons are valid. After all, they're all opposed to the Truth of the Gospel.


----------



## Peter (Jun 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Popery is the religion of Anti-Christ. The true Church is always reforming (semper reformanda) from the errors of Rome or deforming, ie., returning to those errors: will worship, Arminianism, etc.
> 
> Vatican II has not changed the threat level of Rome to Protestantism; on the contrary, as Rome ever exalts the will of man against God, it has found that the ecumenism (all religions united under the Pope) works perhaps better than the Inquisition. So many Protestants imbibe the errors of Rome without even realizing it.
> ...





> _Originally posted by beej6_
> I'm going to go with that good ol' favorite, popery/episcopacy. That any man (save the God-man, Jesus) can deign to fully represent the mind of the Father/Son/Spirit leads to all sorts of errors. I fear that there are millions who have believed that because they are "in the only true church" that that is enough to save them.





No system apes the gospel so well as Popery while at the same time possesses so much wealth, power, and influence. Popery rolls semi-pelagianism (the fountain of arminianism), paganistic idolatry, and servile obedience to the dictates of man (fundyism) into one.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 22, 2006)

The doctrine of the church. If everyone got this one right, the teachers preaching Gods word would be qualified to do so, hence Gods people would not be perishing for lack thereof.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 22, 2006)

Other.

I'd vote "self-love."

Take that out, and wow, we'd have a reformation again.


----------



## beej6 (Jun 22, 2006)

I voted other - "non-exclusivity." I think most (nominal) Christians believe that you can be saved apart from Jesus. Heck, even the RC Church has implied that!


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by victorbravo_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



It's spelled 'Arminianism.'


----------



## MW (Jun 23, 2006)

Popery is a combination of all three: so it has to be the "other."


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Jun 23, 2006)

The charasmatic movement in general...


----------



## crhoades (Jun 23, 2006)

An open denial or even the more subtle practical denial of:

The doctrine of the Word of God in its innerancy, sufficiency, purpose, perfection, perspecuity, place, and proper interpretation.

In other words WCF Chapter 1.

Everything hinges on this.


----------

